# Mahi



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking for setups such as line size, (braid or mono),hooks, lures, presentaion and when and what to look for when targeting these fish. I have a couple Penn 8000 on ugly sticks ready for line. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The awesome thing about Mahi Mahi is that they can be taken with just about any size tackle at any size! The same sized trolling gear you would use for king mackerel will work for them, but the bycatch includes wahoo, tuna, marlin, etc which forces you to troll with heavier gear. Sight casting is the most fun way with light to medium spinning gear. Line sizes from 12lb on up will allow you to land just about any sized Mahi. The best lures IMO for casting to them are just about any bright colored jig bucktail or soft plastic) or spoon that lacks treble hooks. Trebles and Mahi are a recipe for disaster since they are just about impossible to get control of. Presentation is easy; fast and loud! The more commotion the better. A lot of the time just swishing the rod in the water can get them fired up and even fish that have been worked over and acting lazy can be triggered again by putting the boat in neutral and revving the engine. Its also best to have a few different kinds of bait on board. If you are casting into a school of them, start with one type of bait and continue using it until the fish turn off of it, then switch to another. Sometimes by rotating like this you can keep the fish active as long as you want to.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Well said Chris V. We wear them out on light tackle and i usually start out with a Yozuri Crystal Minnow F6 ,3 1/2" to be exact. If they are not agressive just cast out past them and reel like your butt is on fire. They will go bonkers. But also like Chris said be vewy vewy carefull with the trebles. They will hurt you( I'll save that for another time. ) Once they quit hitting up top then drop a jig or gotcha with yellow or white tail and they keep on keepin on. We have literally caught hundreds out of a big school before.


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

Great info guys! Where do you go looking for them at? Weedlines, Over Structure area, etc?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Weedlines and debris are the key Mahi target, but you will catch them in open water too. Always fish rips and temp breaks as well, regardless of whether there is any actual structure to it or not. Some of the biggest Mahi I've caught have been in open water that was void of any "fishy" signs.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

20Inches said:


> Great info guys! Where do you go looking for them at? Weedlines, Over Structure area, etc?


Any floating bebris. I have found then under as little as a tossed over clorox bottle. Anything, I repeat, anything found floating is worth throwing on once or twice to see if there are any there.


----------

